# [iCloud] Connexion iCloud impossible MacBook Pro



## EricM (18 Février 2019)

Bonjour,

Depuis ce matin je n'ai plus accès à mon compte iCloud sur mon Macbook.
Mon mot de passe est le même depuis des lustres. Sur mon iPhone, aucun problème.
J'ai réinstaller Mojave par l'intermédiaire de command + R. Sans résultat.
Sur iCloud.com tout fonctionne.
Dans les préférences systèmes, iCloud, le service m'indique :





La procédure d'oubli de mot de passe indique le même message d'erreur.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (18 Février 2019)

Bonjour, 
Tu ne devrais pas laisser ton adresse mail lisible sur le forum, si tu peux encore, édite ton message et modifie 
A priori pas de problème chez Apple 
 https://www.apple.com/fr/support/systemstatus/
Que se passe t’il si tu ouvres une autre session et que tu tentes de te connecter


----------



## Locke (18 Février 2019)

Pour l'adresse email, en effet il vaut mieux ne pas la mettre, je viens de corriger.


----------



## EricM (18 Février 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Pour l'adresse email, en effet il vaut mieux ne pas la mettre, je viens de corriger.



Désolé, je n'avais pas vu


----------



## EricM (18 Février 2019)

Comment puis-je éditer le sujet pour modifier la seconde image ? Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (18 Février 2019)

C’est fait, L’administrateur s’en est brillamment chargé.
Quid d’une autre session


----------



## EricM (18 Février 2019)

oyapoque a dit:


> C’est fait, L’administrateur s’en est brillamment chargé.
> Quid d’une autre session



Je dis ça car la seconde image n'est pas floutée, je n'ai pas la possibilité d'éditer le sujet pour le modifier.

Pareil pour la configuration d'un nouveau compte administrateur, bloqué lors la connexion au compte lors de l'ouverture.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (18 Février 2019)

Ah, oui , OK Locke n’a pas dû faire attention à la seconde photo. 
Tu ne peux éditer que pendant une durée restreinte après écriture du message, je pense que c’est trop tard mais un administrateur peut le faire.
As tu un antivirus ?


----------



## EricM (18 Février 2019)

oyapoque a dit:


> Ah, oui , OK Locke n’a pas dû faire attention à la seconde photo.
> Tu ne peux éditer que pendant une durée restreinte après écriture du message, je pense que c’est trop tard mais un administrateur peut le faire.
> As tu un antivirus ?



Sur Mac, un antivirus


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (18 Février 2019)

Ben oui, ça existe et certains ont des antivirus et....C’est une question. 
Antivirus qui peuvent foutre la pagaille dans iCloud...d’où ma question sans réponse


----------



## EricM (18 Février 2019)

Non, pas d’antivirus. Désolé c’était une boutade . J’avais mis un smiley en haut de mon message. 
J’ai essayé avec iTunes de me déconnecter connecter du compte mais pareil ça bloque avec le message en rouge des copies d’écran.
Le MacBook n’apparait pas dans Mes appareils d’Icloud.com ni sur mon iPhone / iCloud. 
Ça bloque à l’identification avec le même message.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (18 Février 2019)

Il est possible que le problème vienne d’une corruption des préférences iCloud. 
Je te propose d’aller dans ta bibliothèque utilisateur depuis le Finder > Aller , touche Alt enfoncée > Bibliothèque > Applications Support > iCloud.
Tu dois avoir un seul dossier qui est Accounts.
Tu déplaces ce dossier sur ton bureau. ne le jette pas à la corbeille de manière à pouvoir éventuellement le remettre. Par déplacer, il faut comprendre supprimer de la bibliothèque pour le transférer sur le bureau [emoji23]
Tu redémarres ton Mac. Et tu tentes à nouveau de t’identifier


----------



## EricM (18 Février 2019)

Aucun changement


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (18 Février 2019)

Le dossier Accounts a été recréé ?
Est ce que tu vois dans ce dossier ton adresse mail?


----------



## EricM (18 Février 2019)

Aucun dossier Accounts recréé, le dossier est vide.
Oui il y a mon adresse mail.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (18 Février 2019)

Elle est où ?
Normalement le système devrait recréer le dossier mais s’il n’existe plus c’est qu’il fallait peut-être déplacer les fichiers de Accounts dans un dossier test sur le bureau sans supprimer le dossier ?


----------



## EricM (18 Février 2019)

Le dossier Accounts n'est pas supprimé, je l'avais déplacé sur le bureau. Par contre les fichiers des adresses mails sont des Alias.


----------



## EricM (18 Février 2019)

Il y a des erreurs dans Console. Je n'ai mis qu'un très court extrait.


```
erreur    18:31:11.975963 +0100    cloudd    Error getting CloudKit auth token: Error Domain=CKInternalErrorDomain Code=2011 UserInfo={CKErrorDescription=<private>, NSLocalizedDescription=<private>}
par défaut    18:31:11.977403 +0100    accountsd    "renewCredentialsForAccount ericm1967@gmail.com (FD515C92-2A31-4BC0-8543-5C7BC3C273DF) was called by client cloudd with reason (null) shouldForce 0 shouldAvoidUI 0"
par défaut    18:31:11.979255 +0100    accountsd    "The user has declined an identical request to renew credentials for <private> within the past 24 hours. Suppressing the password prompt and failing immediately."
```


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (18 Février 2019)

Je ne te suis pas, tu as déplacé Accounts sur le bureau...donc dans ta bibliothèque dans le dossier iCloud il n’y avait plus rien... c’est bien ça
Ensuite tu as redémarré le Mac
Maintenant 
Qui a t’il après redémarrage dans ton dossier iCloud de ta bibliothèque 
Où sont tes adresses mails (pourquoi des Alias)


----------



## EricM (18 Février 2019)

Oui, il n'y avait plus rien dans le dossier iCloud d'Application Support comme indiqué même après redémarrage.
Par contre le dossier Accounts sur le bureau contient les fichiers d'Alias des adresses mail.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (18 Février 2019)

La méthode n’a pas l’air de marcher dans ton cas.
A ta place, je déplacerai les adresses mails et les fichiers text edit dans un nouveau dossier sur le bureau puis je remettrai le dossier Accounts (vide donc) a sa place dans la bibliothèque 
Je re tenterai un redémarrage complet du Mac.
Si ça ne fonctionne toujours pas, je remettrai les adresses mails et le  fichier text dans Accounts pour retrouver la situation d’origine 
J’ai atteint mon seuil d’incompétence, d’autres membres auront sans doute des solutions


----------



## EricM (18 Février 2019)

J'avais pensé à mettre le dossier Accounts vide, aucun changement après redémarrage.

J'ai remis ensuite les originaux pour rétablir la situation de base. Toujours aucun changement.

Mon incompétence est largement éprouvée aussi 

Cela vient forcément du côté de mon MacBook.

Même un nouvel Utilisateur créé avec les privilèges Administrateur n'a pas réglé le problème.

Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (18 Février 2019)

Un bon génie va passer sur ton fil


----------



## EricM (18 Février 2019)

Il sera le bienvenu


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (18 Février 2019)

J’ai fait un test sur une nouvelle session, c’est le dossier iCloud d’applications support qui n’existe pas à la création du compte. 
Il se pourrait que ce soit le dossier iCloud complet qui devrait être supprimé de la bibliothèque ( déplacé sur le bureau).
Maintenant le fait que tu ne puisses pas créer de compte iCloud sur une nouvelle session ne plaide pas pour le succès de la solution. 
J’ai essayé de supprimer iCloud, et sur mon iMac, il faut juste s’identifier de nouveau pour qu’il soit recréé.
As tu essayé un nouvel identifiant à créer ?


----------



## EricM (18 Février 2019)

J'ai supprimé le dossier iCloud, mais rien toujours le même problème, impossible de se connecter.

Il doit bien exister une solution pour "réinitialiser" iCloud sur le MacBook.

A la création d'une nouvelle session avec un compte administrateur, toujours le même message lors de la configuration d'iCloud au démarrage.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (18 Février 2019)

Es tu sur que ton compte n’a pas été verrouillé. 
Tu confirmes qu’il fonctionne sur les ibidules.
La méthode brutale consiste à re installer MacOs


----------



## EricM (19 Février 2019)

oyapoque a dit:


> Es tu sur que ton compte n’a pas été verrouillé.
> Tu confirmes qu’il fonctionne sur les ibidules.
> La méthode brutale consiste à re installer MacOs


Bonjour. Je te confirme que mon compte n’est pas verrouillé par filevault ou autre. Sur l’iPhone cela fonctionne très bien ainsi que sur le net avec iCloud.com
J’ai déjà réinstallé deux fois Mojave par l’intermédiaire de la partition de récupération Commande (⌘) + R sans résultat.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (19 Février 2019)

Alors, c’est un mauvais génie. C’est énervant ce truc
Un membre devrait bien avoir la méthode ,


----------



## EricM (19 Février 2019)

Il est assez taquin ce génie 

C'est énervant, je n'ai pas accès au Drive et à mes Documents 

Je n'ai pas encore trouvé comment faire pour "réinitialiser" les paramètres iCloud sur la MacBook.


----------



## Locke (19 Février 2019)

A priori avec tout ce qui a été fait, il y a un problème avec les identifiants de ce compte sur les serveurs. Par curiosité, est-ce que tu peux te connecter sur la page *iCloud* avec tes identifiants ?


----------



## EricM (19 Février 2019)

Bonjour Locke,

Oui je peux sans problème me connecter sur icloud.com avec la Macbook et mon iPhone.

Toujours le même message d'erreur, "Cette action n'a pu être effectuée. Veuillez réessayer"
ou "Votre demande n'a pu être traitée pour le moment"


----------



## Locke (19 Février 2019)

EricM a dit:


> Toujours le même message d'erreur, "Cette action n'a pu être effectuée. Veuillez réessayer"
> ou "Votre demande n'a pu être traitée pour le moment"


Donc pas de souci sur la page iCloud, eh bien téléphone à Apple et précise bien ton problème. Mais avant tu peux faire une réinstallation par-dessus ta version de macOS en cours, ça ne touchera pas à tes fichiers, dossiers, données personnelles et logiciels, uniquement que les fichiers système, et vois ce qu'il se passe.


----------



## EricM (19 Février 2019)

J’ai déjà réinstallé Mojave a l’aide de la partition de restauration. Sans effet notoire. Je vais donc me résoudre comme tu l’as indiqué, à prendre contact avec Apple. 
Je te remercie pour l’aide.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (19 Février 2019)

As tu des sauvegardes Time Machine en automatique.
Dans ce cas, tu dois avoir des snapshots qui peuvent te permettre de revenir en arrière dans le temps. 
Pour le savoir, passe par le terminal la commande

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```
.
C’est une commande purement informative. 
Bien sûr, si tu as des instantanés, ne revient pas en arrière sans avoir fait un clone de ton disque.


----------



## EricM (19 Février 2019)

En préambule je remercie Oyapoque et Locke pour ton l'aide apportée.

Des nouvelles. Je me suis donc résolu avec le concours du support d'Apple, à réinitialiser mon macbook en partant d'une clean install. Le phénomène ne se produit plus maintenant. Tout est rentré dans l'ordre. J'y ai passé ma journée pour tout réinstaller à la main.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (19 Février 2019)

Super. On ne saura jamais le pourquoi. 
Mais ce n’était pas une sinécure.


----------



## EricM (20 Février 2019)

Dommage en effet cela aurait été instructif de connaître la cause réelle de ce dysfonctionnement. Sans doute une corruption de paramètres d’identification entre le MacBook et iCloud. 
Le principal c’est que tout est rentré dans l’ordre [emoji4]


----------



## GERALD WAUQUIER (10 Mai 2019)

Bonsoir amis du Mac
Je reprend le cours de ce fil car j'ai le exactement le même problème. J'ai effectué toutes vos manips mais sans succès.
L'histoire est la suivante: Sur un Early 2009 Mac Pro j'ai changé le DD pour un SSD. J'ai fait une clean install, puis j'ai copier en "glisser-lacher" la 
bibliothèque. J'ai retrouvé tous mes paramètres. C'était fantastique sauf… la possibilité de me connecter à Icloud (qui fonctionne parfaitement bien avec mes autres Ibidules), cela ne fonctionne pas non plus avec un autre profil utilisateur. Bref, c'est très gênant. Je continue a chercher. Si je trouve , je vous informe- Bonsoir


----------

